# Flea/tick prevention for rabbits?



## taylerhill (Feb 11, 2015)

I was just thinking to myself that is almost time to buy new flea/tick prevention for my dogs and cats, which made me wonder if rabbits need any too? My rabbit is an outdoor bunny, and we do live in an area where fleas and ticks are common. I haven't heard of needing this for rabbits, but I just wanted to check and see what you guys thought.


----------



## ShadowRunner (Feb 11, 2015)

Revolution is the only one I know of that is suposed to be safe for rabbits but it is pricy and needs a perscription.


----------



## Bville (Feb 11, 2015)

I have outdoor rabbits too and used Revolution last summer. I had to get a prescription from our vet for it. It is expensive, about $30 a month for each treatment, but I only used it during the months of June through September. It is dosed by weight so we got the kitten dose since it's not made specifically for rabbits but is considered safe for them as well as cats and dogs. It protects for both fleas and ticks.


----------



## Watermelons (Feb 12, 2015)

Revolution.
18mg/kg.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Feb 12, 2015)

We use revolution but not on a regular basis. Had to use it for fur mites before. It runs $18 a month here


----------



## bright_eyes (Feb 12, 2015)

Advantage for cats/kittens also works. Your veterinarian can recommend a proper dosage. However, it does nothing for ticks.


----------



## missyscove (Feb 13, 2015)

Revolution doesn't do much for ticks either but it is effective against fleas and mites.


----------



## taylerhill (Feb 17, 2015)

Interesting, I will look into getting some! Thank you all


----------

